# 2000 watts in a 5x5



## JTDS2011 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey everybody how’s it going? So I was running one 1000 watt ballast and grow up until flip time did 7 weeks of veg on my babies but now it’s the game changer so I’m four weeks going into flowering at the moment and I finally cranked up both Ballast to 100% had them at 75% at 1500 watts for the first four weeks. The buds are absorbing the light and making huge nugs and dence colas. I’m very pleased with how things are going I’ve never seen such dence nugs so early on in flowering. I have a full basement open area air movement is great no problems with heat no problems at all growing excellent right now just looking to see if others have done something in the ballpark of what I’m doing and is there any other additional tips or tricks anybody is using to get the buds Dencer and bigger. I hear hanging a small co2 pack in the tent will help but I have open full basement so will it help at all?


----------



## MatStrat (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi there JTDS, I used to run with a setup very similar with two 1000w HPS from iluminar. I tried adding CO2 to my grow in start of flower but I probably didn't do it correctly because I noticed no difference at all lol, but I have  friends that have had pretty awesome results when doing it right


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 9, 2021)

i wanna get one of those disposable co2 packs u hang in the tent they say it releases it daily and helps, think im gonna grab one at the grow shop around 25$ and the refill cartridges are cheap enough to finish flowering with for a month and  a half, but thats the only thing i can see to adding into my room for maybe a boost of the buds at this point i have enough sun for the whole basement down there LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Wow, lot of light for that small of an area.  Watch out for light bleaching.  Do the plants start to fade late into the light cycle?  Hope it works out well.


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 10, 2021)

No light bleaching problems at all I did three weeks each turn up until I was running both ballast and full 2000watt my plants are eating it all up no problems light is 31 inches away no heat hits the top of the plants no problems at all… if I had leds with no heat and a few led boards I would even throw those in on the sides but if you train the plants right you shouldn’t have a problem unless u go from 400 watts to 2000 watts but again time is valuable and works if done right


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

If you find LED boards with no heat, please let us know!  Mine make plenty, not like HPS does, but I fight temps
not to go 80 and higher with LED lighting. If I could control HPS heat in summer, I would be using them now!

You are using 2 1000 HID in 5x5, what does your heat temp run, and what method to cool this monster down?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 11, 2021)

I’ll be honest my temperatures stay anywhere between 76 and 82° per day time but again I’m in the basement one light vents outside the other light vent into the room and I still won’t reach max temps of 84° and that’s on the humid hot days in the basement… I use an inline fan per light , maybe u need bigger fans or personal fans to stay above the tops of the plants and keeps air moving the plants really shouldn’t be effected tomuch unless ya in a rlly small grow area


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> I’ll be honest my temperatures stay anywhere between 76 and 82° per day time but again I’m in the basement one light vents outside the other light vent into the room and I still won’t reach max temps of 84° and that’s on the humid hot days in the basement… I use an inline fan per light , maybe u need bigger fans or personal fans to stay above the tops of the plants and keeps air moving the plants really shouldn’t be effected tomuch unless ya in a rlly small grow area


When they make tents with bigger vents maybe, I run an 8" infinity inline, I believe is 7-8 hundred CFM iirc. One 600 watt Hortilux in 4x4. Fixture is a big square thing that just fits 4x4, and has an 8"cool tube. 2x4 with 6" and SP-3000 runs 79-81. @ 100%.

If I fire up the 4x4 Empty, run 20 ft of 6" venting to A/C air, vent out window, 86 degrees and it is 80 degrees outside. In dead of winter with window Open to outside, the room itself would be 80. That was with intake and exhaust in same room as tent, but it was freezing outside at time I tested.


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 11, 2021)

make your own vent whole cut the circle you need to vent, add some more bigger wall fans or 18" or 20" normal fans, above canopy and into the plants. an 8" inline turned up full blast for a 600watt system is way more overkill in pressure in the tent and walls sucking inwards and enough air to move and circulate the heat, in a 4x4 do u close the tent doors? honestly its also about distance between top of plants and lights i can get 1 1000watt system with a 6" inline 23 inches away from the tops of the plants before noticing heat


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

The doors are closed, of course.  Otherwise negative pressure won't work. Physics just work differently for me at any grow I've been in with HID, at least the past several decades.  Before tents, it wasnt such an issue, but they also have their advantages.....one of the disadvantages (well not really, as it can be dealt with) is heat generating is now contained in tent....

What is the ambient temp of room tents are in?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

"make your own vent whole cut the circle you need to vent,"   yes you could, but 6", let along 8" is plenty.  Infinity uses the 10" and 12" as Attic fans for entire houses!

Bubba


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 11, 2021)

*See I always leave my tent door half open always half zipped and folded back and rolled up so there’s always airflow negative pressure when the tent is sucked in is bad for the plants and not enough oxygen and also makes the plants behave and throw off weird reactions to the negative pressure that you think is defiance’s…. My whole basement is around 76 I think always in the 70s tent no higher than 82 so far on the hot days but again we’re not in August yet But because my big fans on the wall cover the canopy no heats even reaches/effects the top of my plants*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

I have never had a problem with negative air pressure nor with my plants. Negative air pressure does not effect the air moving around in your grow space with regular fans. I know lots of growers with negative air pressure and they grow some bad ass dank.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> *See I always leave my tent door half open always half zipped and folded back and rolled up so there’s always airflow negative pressure when the tent is sucked in is bad for the plants and not enough oxygen and also makes the plants behave and throw off weird reactions to the negative pressure that you think is defiance’s…. My whole basement is around 76 I think always in the 70s tent no higher than 82 so far on the hot days but again we’re not in August yet But because my big fans on the wall cover the canopy no heats even reaches/effects the top of my plants*


Good on your temps, disagree on negative pressure in tents.  So does every tent manufacturer I'm aware of.  Negative pressure Assures fresh air flow, does not prevent it....Sides sucked in because fan generates more suck than vent area, thus constant flow of fresh air from vent and out top. Manufacturers in fact tell you how much CFM you need minimum to exchange air. Maybe you have a magic basement!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Exactly ^^^^


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 11, 2021)

I had bad times on negative pressure that’s why I leave my doors open or the tent half zipped at the door way and rolled back. Now if you have incoming air to equal the air pressure you are sucking out instead of just a zipped up tent no incoming air flow just sucking all oxygen out the tent that’s when I ran into problems there’s a lot of different discussions on negative pressure on a grow with no incoming or available air flow but hey as long as we all grow dank ass nugs I’m happy lol


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes and no....you can't "suck all the oxygen out of a tent unless something comes in these tents arent totally air tight. Part of the formula is using the bottom vent for intake or they wouldnt be there, right?     The idea of negative air flow is that constant fresh air coming through the tent, and remove heat out the top. To seal off the tent from fresh intake would also go against every tent manufacturers use instructions out there as it would prevent the air flow they intended.

My other hobby is building class A Music amplifiers.  Sound wonderful, but very inefficient on energy use and run very hot.  In putting one together, I have to calculate ambient room temps in coming up with adequate heat sink to keep the outputs from burning themselves up.
So I am very aware of the physics of maintaining a design temperature of a heat source in a particular ambient temperature. I also know that HID lighting, in this case 2 1000 watt HID lights, produce the same heat for whoever uses them.

Glad it works for you anywho,

bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

How do you not have in coming airflow. You have to have fresh air being pulled in one vent and stale air being pulled out thru the other. You can't have the tent sealed and only air being pulled out thru a single vent. It has to have incoming fresh air. Plus you need a fan moving air around inside.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How do you not have in coming airflow. You have to have fresh air being pulled in one vent and stale air being pulled out thru the other. You can't have the tent sealed and only air being pulled out thru a single vent. It has to have incoming fresh air. Plus you need a fan moving air around inside.


Yep, got 4 6" fans and a tower in the corner....I had a room, dead of winter with window crack top and bottom.  Freezing outside, single digit outside with house heat on, 50 degrees in that room.  4x4 single 600 watt HPS, multiple 6 inchers and a tower in corner, 6 inch infinity inline.  Room hit 80, tent 86.  If opened, faster recirculation would cause tent temp to start raising until I shut the tent and let it run a while.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> I had bad times on negative pressure that’s why I leave my doors open or the tent half zipped at the door way and rolled back. Now if you have incoming air to equal the air pressure you are sucking out



No, that isnt design intent either.  They will recommend slightly less coming in, than going out.  In fact if two inline fans are used, they will recommend a smaller fan on the intake, and larger on the out.  This assures both constant air exchange and that all the heat is sucked out the top.

Bubba


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 11, 2021)

what ive yet to hear in any reply is any co2 or quick way to supplementing that negative pressure but im looking for more info to make the buds bigger, might still throw in that disposable co2 pack in the tent and let it circulate hanging form the top of the tent into the wall fans...  i got about 45 days left of flowering to go


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2021)

The negative air pressure keeps stale air out and fresh air in. I always keep a fan circulating air around in my grow room which helps with humidity and makes the stalks stronger by moving the plants ever so slightly. Try and keep your Heat down and feed them ferts that are for blooming. Other then that you should be good. Never used CO2 so couldn't say. Shouldn't need CO2 unless you have a heat problem.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 12, 2021)

I don't use CO2, but my understanding is this. The only time it is really going to be of grand use is when one has strictly scienced out and created a strain that you can calculate or know what it's best nute requirements are. I don't mean a good idea of what nutes are good, but hard science concerning your particular plants Nute uptake, howuch and so forth.

This is important and relates to your PAR results, which will vary from light to light and also height, which will affect both center zone par, and the lights distribution in the corners and PAR measured there.

Typically, around 900 -1000 is max a plant can use. Beyond this, more light is a detriment and the plant will suffer.

Now, if you have the previously mentioned info, concerning maximum Nute uptake and other Nute specific info on the strain, you may be able to adjust the nutes to the maximum useful level, which will be dependant on the maximum amount of light.

Once you go past this maximum amount of light, the plant will want nutes sufficient to use this extra light. However, at some point the plant can not intake any more nutes, and increasing light will increase this problem.

Now, assuming you are capable of the previously mentioned knowledge of your strains nute requirements ( I am not, and I would guess the number of home hobby growers that possess this level of skill are extremely few and far between) then my understanding is, that you can go somewhat beyond this 900-1000 PAR by adding CO2 to the mix.

I don't know of any hobby growers that have this level of ability and knowledge. 
 Not saying there aren't any, but precious few 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

I have used CO2 2times I never used it again.
Never noticed any great increase in yield .


----------



## JTDS2011 (Aug 15, 2021)

So far so good today I’m at 60 days from the day I flipped so prob 45 days total I always minus 2 weeks just to be safe but my blue dream auto just chopped her down 5 days ago she had a bunch of red tip/cloudy colors in the buds with the scope and quick dries got my zooted… just wanted to do an update but temps don’t go past 90 most nights cuz I run them overnight instead of the daytime in the summer


----------



## BigJer (Sep 5, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> Hey everybody how’s it going? So I was running one 1000 watt ballast and grow up until flip time did 7 weeks of veg on my babies but now it’s the game changer so I’m four weeks going into flowering at the moment and I finally cranked up both Ballast to 100% had them at 75% at 1500 watts for the first four weeks. The buds are absorbing the light and making huge nugs and dence colas. I’m very pleased with how things are going I’ve never seen such dence nugs so early on in flowering. I have a full basement open area air movement is great no problems with heat no problems at all growing excellent right now just looking to see if others have done something in the ballpark of what I’m doing and is there any other additional tips or tricks anybody is using to get the buds Dencer and bigger. I hear hanging a small co2 pack in the tent will help but I have open full basement so will it help at all?


People will say run the CO2 all the time but the most important time and for the best benefit is during the switch from veg to flower for the first three weeks and plants can't absorb more than 1300 PPM so anything above that level is wasted. Made a big difference in quality and weight for me. 1300 PPM is not toxic to humans either. Just plastic off the area to not waste it.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 8, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> Hey everybody how’s it going? So I was running one 1000 watt ballast and grow up until flip time did 7 weeks of veg on my babies but now it’s the game changer so I’m four weeks going into flowering at the moment and I finally cranked up both Ballast to 100% had them at 75% at 1500 watts for the first four weeks. The buds are absorbing the light and making huge nugs and dence colas. I’m very pleased with how things are going I’ve never seen such dence nugs so early on in flowering. I have a full basement open area air movement is great no problems with heat no problems at all growing excellent right now just looking to see if others have done something in the ballpark of what I’m doing and is there any other additional tips or tricks anybody is using to get the buds Dencer and bigger. I hear hanging a small co2 pack in the tent will help but I have open full basement so will it help at all?



Man what's your electric bill run. I was running only 400 watts HID and the wife complained.


----------



## JTDS2011 (Sep 8, 2021)

It was about 180$ with ac and one setup going went to about 250-280 with ac running and two setups going at full 100% power so not too bad


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 18, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> It was about 180$ with ac and one setup going went to about 250-280 with ac running and two setups going at full 100% power so not too bad


It's enough for my wife to complain, LOL


----------

